# Not so Squeeky n' Clean



## calmstorm (Aug 31, 2007)

I've lived and worked in Singapore for 11 years and only now after experiencing bad and inadequate service have I been forced to post this. I had posted a similar note on Singapore Expats but was removed as they must have seen it as a vendetta. These forums are put up to help and warn Expats of some of the pitfalls out there and hopefully to teach the culprits that not everyone will except second rate service.

Two years ago I looked into employing a part time cleaning company and chose **** N SPAN as they promised a reliable English speaking cleaner. But as the old saying goes 'New Broom Sweeps Clean' and it wasn't long before I started to have problems. It started with unfamiliar cleaners turning up at my apartment, key in hand, not able to speak a word of English or familiar with the cleaning procedures.

Cleaners turned up late or not at all, and if I hadn't noticed I would have been paying for work not done. **** 'N SPN always billed in advance which made it very difficult and complicated to recoup the money. Breakages of pots, burning clothes while ironing, using harsh cleaning fluids to clean toilet seats resulting in damages, blaming the cat for the reasons why the apartment wasn't cleaned properly the list goes on...

When I moved out of the apartment I gave them one last chance to make good by offering them the move out spring clean. The result was far from perfect with dirty walls, cup*** and washing machine trays. I raised these issues with them and their response was these areas are not in our cleaning contract, a contract I'd never seen! I had paid them the final cheque upon which I asked for compensation to which they denied having already cashed the cheque.

I would strongly advise anyone NOT to appoint **** n SPAN.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah, the international world-wide cleaning problem surfaces again! I had two different cleaning services in the US. The first was fantastic, largely because it was a husband and wife just starting out. The second sent a crew in to do a haphazard job, and I was always finding different things that hadn't been done. They didn't last long. I thought that by going with a company, I would have a more reliable cleaning service, but my best cleaners were ones I hired myself. They all had things they didn't do well, and things they excelled at. One didn't do a great job cleaning and vacuuming, but she liked to iron, and that made up for it in my mind.

But I digress. Why, if they were so bad, did you keep them, and why did you hire them to do your final cleaning? Did you have to sign a contract for a fixed period of time?


----------

